# Close Call



## Chris1971 (Dec 27, 2010)

Today I had a couple of guys working in an assisted living facility relamping the main lobby area. One employee set a step ladder on its side and went to shut off a circuit breaker. The two minutes that he was gone a lady in a cane with poor vision ran into the ladder and fell over. The lady, fortunately was alright after being checked out by the nurse at the facility. All I have to say is to be constantly aware of your surroundings and look out for other people. What you may not see as a hazard might be dangerous to others. Work safe.


----------



## electricmanscott (Feb 11, 2010)

We train all our employees on this and also where to park.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

You also have to watch what tools you have lying around.. 

It is good policy to have a "spotter" working with the guy to keep an eye on anything that can go wrong..

It adds cost to the job but the safety factor is priceless....


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

electricmanscott said:


> We train all our employees on this and also where to park.


:lol::lol:


----------



## Chris1971 (Dec 27, 2010)

B4T said:


> You also have to watch what tools you have lying around..
> 
> It is good policy to have a "spotter" working with the guy to keep an eye on anything that can go wrong..
> 
> It adds cost to the job but the safety factor is priceless....


We typically will have a ground guy or as you call it a spotter to keep an eye on anyone coming. We learned a lesson today and we were fortunate no one was seriously hurt.


----------



## wcord (Jan 23, 2011)

B4T said:


> You also have to watch what tools you have lying around..
> 
> It is good policy to have a "spotter" working with the guy to keep an eye on anything that can go wrong..
> 
> It adds cost to the job but the safety factor is priceless....



We have a couple of projects in schools right now. 
Class change is the worst, because no matter how old they are, they don't watch where they are walking
We have to make sure there are no tools or material in the halls at that time, and minimum stuff the rest of the time.


----------



## walkerj (May 13, 2007)

Did your guy at least fold the ladder up and put it against the wall?

If not, he is a goon.


----------



## 347sparky (May 14, 2012)

wcord said:


> We have a couple of projects in schools right now.
> Class change is the worst, because no matter how old they are, they don't watch where they are walking
> We have to make sure there are no tools or material in the halls at that time, and minimum stuff the rest of the time.


Been there lots of times. It's like a panic to get that ladder out of the hallway when the bell rings! :laughing:


----------



## 347sparky (May 14, 2012)

walkerj said:


> Did your guy at least fold the ladder up and put it against the wall?
> 
> If not, he is a goon.


Can't leave a mark on the wall. :no:


----------



## ce2two (Oct 4, 2008)

Chris1971 said:


> Today I had a couple of guys working in an assisted living facility relamping the main lobby area. One employee set a step ladder on its side and went to shut off a circuit breaker. The two minutes that he was gone a lady in a cane with poor vision ran into the ladder and fell over. The lady, fortunately was alright after being checked out by the nurse at the facility. All I have to say is to be constantly aware of your surroundings and look out for other people. What you may not see as a hazard might be dangerous to others. Work safe.


We will all be in her shoes one day


----------



## Shock-Therapy (Oct 4, 2013)

ce2two said:


> We will all be in her shoes one day


At some point yes, if we are lucky.


----------



## ce2two (Oct 4, 2008)

Shock-Therapy said:


> At some point yes, if we are lucky.


My dad is 80, no health problems, worked hard as a trucker for many years......Still going strong ....fingers crossed, hoping for many more..


----------



## Ink&Brass (Nov 6, 2013)

ce2two said:


> My dad is 80, no health problems, worked hard as a trucker for many years......Still going strong ....fingers crossed, hoping for many more..


I was lucky to have had two great-grandparents live into their mid 90's with only twice weekly visits by a health worker to their home that they kept up themselves. They only needed help with the lawn work. There is hope for me yet!


----------



## RGH (Sep 12, 2011)

Omg....ladder thugs


----------



## pete87 (Oct 22, 2012)

A Call Girl 2x week when I see the 80/s .





Pete


----------



## bobelectric (Feb 24, 2007)

Can't be much of an assisted living home if she was wandering around alone.


----------

